# Portrait of Samuel Rutherford



## ReformationArt (Dec 21, 2007)

I have recieved special permission from the University of St. Andrews to print a limited run of reproductions of the portrait of Samuel Rutherford that is in their collection. Normally this is cost prohibitive, because of their unusually steep reproduction fee, however, they have extended a special offer to Reformation Art to do this run.

I need to ascertain if there is sufficient interest in the Reformed community for this work to be reproduced. It will be a 16X20 print, and the cost will be $25 plus shipping (the normal cost for a 16X20 is $40). I would need to secure 50 order commitments before proceeding.

If this is something that you would be interested in, please let me know and I'll begin making a list.

Note to moderators: I put this in the church history forum, because I am not yet selling these, just gathering info, and also I wanted it to be viewable by non-members as well.

This is the classic portrait of Rutherford that graces the cover of the Banner of Truth volumes. Here is a low-res image of the painting. Although the final product will be much nicer, and have better color tones, etc.







Please help get the word out, so that we can see if there is enough interest to move forward.

Soli Deo Gloria,


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## crhoades (Dec 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Count me in!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2007)

With such flowing locks he was the Bawb of his day.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 21, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> With such flowing locks he was the Bawb of his day.


 Those curls! those curls! Count me in. There was a lot of crackling in the repro I did back in 1988. I didn't see any in the above. Has that been repaired or what?


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 21, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> [There was a lot of crackling in the repro I did back in 1988. I didn't see any in the above. Has that been repaired or what?



I love the curls also. Little Orphan Annie doesn't have anything on the Puritans!!!! 

I'm not sure if they did a repair on the piece since 88, but this is the file they sent me today. It is possible that they did some restorative work, especially if the crackling was as bad as you say.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll take two.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 21, 2007)

I want one. My youngest sons name is Samuel Rutherford Snyder.

And btw Andrew, I got my Westminster Assembly print this evening after I put a message on your myspace. It is awesome.

Thanks


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 22, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I want one. My youngest sons name is Samuel Rutherford Snyder.
> 
> And btw Andrew, I got my Westminster Assembly print this evening after I put a message on your myspace. It is awesome.



Awesome, what a fantastic name! I'm very glad you like the Westminster Assembly print!

It looks like we're up to 6 orders for Rutherford. Only 44 more to go!


----------

